# New family member.....



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

We put a deposit down on this little boy yesterday, I cannot describe how cute Siamese kittens are!!!!!!!! It was so hard to decide between them. But I went with the one that the breeder said was the most confident, and might end up with the darker points. 

It was so hard to leave him there, and not come home with him straight away. 

We are undecided on names, but Bo-Lin is in the lead at the moment 











mom









dad


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

they are lovely.

i like the look of siamese, some have a tendancy to be destructive, hope your new baby wont be lol

we have devon rex here. i would like a sphynx in the future aswell.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sam n mushu said:


> they are lovely.
> 
> i like the look of siamese, some have a tendancy to be destructive, hope your new baby wont be lol
> 
> we have devon rex here. i would like a sphynx in the future aswell.


I don't mind if he is destructive, he can join in with Izzy in demolishing my nets and curtains lol. 

What's a devon rex like? If I can any more, id like another Siamese, maybe a blue point


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

are you sure you dont mind lol

my mums friend had a white and he was so awful, ate the wallpaper, demolished the cat posted, ate furnature lol. he was lovely though.

devon rex are a combonation of a monkey, a pixie, a cat and a dog.

they love attention, cuddles, they are very loving and want to know what you are doing all the time, and they are very naughty aswell lol

we have 11 lol

they are very funny aswell

i love the blues.

my nan has a russian blueXsiamese, shes very beautiful, but very moody haha


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sam n mushu said:


> are you sure you dont mind lol
> 
> my mums friend had a white and he was so awful, ate the wallpaper, demolished the cat posted, ate furnature lol. he was lovely though.
> 
> ...


Believe me he cant be much worse than my show shoe girl lol. 

That sounds like a very odd looking cat, of to google images I go lol.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok im sure they are lovely animals, but I am quite scared of how they look lol :/


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

some can be a bit weird looking, i like weird lol

ours are lovely

my mum breeds them 

heres the website you can take a look at all of ours lol



www.whimzeerex.co.uk


you also have corn snakes?? do you have other reptiles??

i am interested in getting a green tree python in the far future lol think they are lovely looking

i also have a bearded dragon, he is lovely

and getting my new baby a crestie in a couple of weeks


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sam n mushu said:


> some can be a bit weird looking, i like weird lol
> 
> ours are lovely
> 
> ...


Ohhh cool, il go have a look at the site in a min. 

I have a house snake, a western hognose, a carpet python and a four line rat snake too. I used to keep lizards, iv bred leopard geckos, they were so cute.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He looks well cute and I've never found Siamese to be more destructive than other breeds to be honest.

How old is he in that photograph? He looks like he's gonna be a blue like his dad.


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah i just asked my mum, i was wrong, i think my mums friend must have a really naughty one haha

our devons can sometimes be destructive like ripping up important letters lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They can be very naughty, but that doesn't necessarily mean destructive.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

He is only 8 week old there, im not getting him for another 2 weeks. 

I really hope he goes like mom.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe it's not a good photo? He doesn't look 'black' enough in that photo and at 8 weeks he should be showing a lot of black, but he is hiding under something, so he may well be. She obviously isn't registering them, but will she not keep him a little bit longer than 10 weeks? For his sake?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

His eyes are amazing! 

They Devon Rees look very strange how did that breed come about is it recognised? They look "eastern"


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

She is letting them go now at 8 weeks, there are just two boys left.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, poor wee kittens :bash: - so she's not registered with the governing body then, as we aren't allowed to sell our pedigree kittens until they are fully vaccinated which makes them a minimum of 12 weeks.

Unfortunately with a strong minded breed like a siamese I honestly think it's more important that they stay with their mother and siblings until they are 12 weeks, as they are very likely to have behavioural problems when they are fully grown and, trust me, a siamese with attitude is *not *a good thing.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear, poor wee kittens :bash: - so she's not registered with the governing body then, as we aren't allowed to sell our pedigree kittens until they are fully vaccinated which makes them a minimum of 12 weeks.
> 
> Unfortunately with a strong minded breed like a siamese I honestly think it's more important that they stay with their mother and siblings until they are 12 weeks, as they are very likely to have behavioural problems when they are fully grown and, trust me, a siamese with attitude is *not *a good thing.


Do you think leaving at 10 weeks instead of 12 will make a big difference? She wont hold it for me any longer than that, and iv paid my deposit.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> Do you think leaving at 10 weeks instead of 12 will make a big difference? She wont hold it for me any longer than that, and iv paid my deposit.


Well certainly 10 weeks is better than 8! And at least you do have another cat to maybe help teach him his bite inhibition, but you will need to firm with him if he bites or scratches during play and not let him get away with it.

I really was not joking when I said that about Siamese with attitude are not good. I've often said that Siamese fight dirty and they do, so being taught bite and scratch inhibition as a kitten is so very important.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well certainly 10 weeks is better than 8! And at least you do have another cat to maybe help teach him his bite inhibition, but you will need to firm with him if he bites or scratches during play and not let him get away with it.
> 
> I really was not joking when I said that about Siamese with attitude are not good. I've often said that Siamese fight dirty and they do, so being taught bite and scratch inhibition as a kitten is so very important.



I have made sure that when we get him I have time off work with him, 3 weeks, to help settle him in properly. I have a large dog create that I will put a small litter tray, cat igloo and water in for night time, im also going to feed him in the create, else my adult cats will try and eat the kitten food, they seem to really love the kitten food from the vets lol. 

I know Izzy is a snow shoe, but she is very much Siamese like in attitude. She is very different to the two moggys, and sometimes will nip and go a bit ott with scratching, but I have been firm with her, and she is getting much better now, although she will still not tolerate anyone but me picking her up.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Not a good pic at all, but he is cute


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

DavieB said:


> His eyes are amazing!
> 
> They Devon Rees look very strange how did that breed come about is it recognised? They look "eastern"


They are not eastern, they originated in England.

The first Devon Rex, was found in Devon, in an old tin mine in the 1960's, his name was Kirlee, and every Devon Rex today can be traced back to him, it is a fully recognised breed with the GCCF and other cat association's, around the world.


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

my mum said, if you dont mind her asking, how much are you being charged for this kitten?? is he going to be vaccinated, or not.

and are you getting a pedigree certificate??

its a shame he will not be staying with mum for longer


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sam n mushu said:


> my mum said, if you dont mind her asking, how much are you being charged for this kitten?? is he going to be vaccinated, or not.
> 
> and are you getting a pedigree certificate??
> 
> its a shame he will not be staying with mum for longer


I don't mind, he is 250, with no injections or papers. I will be getting his injections soon as I have him, I will register him with my vets.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sam n mushu said:


> my mum said, if you dont mind her asking, how much are you being charged for this kitten?? is he going to be vaccinated, or not.
> 
> and are you getting a pedigree certificate??
> 
> its a shame he will not be staying with mum for longer


I think most of us on here would agree that a pedigree doesn't mean diddleysquat without a registration certificate! 

The parents don't look particularly in line with today's Breed Standard, so i would suspect she's bought pet quality kittens who aren't on the active register, so she can't register them.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't want a show quality cat, just a pet. So I'm not much bothered if he doesn't come with papers, the little boy is lovely.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There's no question that the lack of registration or a good pedigree makes no difference to what you get as a pet, but it is very frustrating for pedigree cat breeders who do it right and who are breeding to their breed's standard of points, to read about breeders like this.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

feorag said:


> There's no question that the lack of registration or a good pedigree makes no difference to what you get as a pet, but it is very frustrating for pedigree cat breeders who do it right and who are breeding to their breed's standard of points, to read about breeders like this.


I see what you mean.


----------



## davidwilliams (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice Jen, I have a female siamese x rag doll kitten had for about 2 weeks now. With the same lovely blue eyes, I'll have to pop a picture up when I on the lap top. There adorable looking cats I think. :2thumb:


----------



## Kirstmeister (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is absolutely adorable!!!! His eyes! <3


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Very, very cute, pedigree or not 

Gotta be honest, I gave up on net curtains years ago when Siobhan was a kitten. I reckon all kittens will rip them to shreds as babies...! At least all of mine bloody well did :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had well over 20 litters of kittens here and only one kitten climbed the curtains - it was this little tinker! 










The same kitten with her litter sister & brother hanging off my ironing which is hanging on the curtain rail.










None of my other kittens, Siamese or Somali ever did this. Although I did have a couple of Somali kittens (which are also very naughty as cats go) who found a bag of polystyrene beads that I'd left at the top of the stairs to take down to stuff a bean bag I'd just made. This was what I found when I went upstairs to fetch it.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I must have dome very Kitty enticing curtains then lol, all mine have used them to climb up. Lol


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

We picked up Bo'Lin today


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

feorag said:


> I've had well over 20 litters of kittens here and only one kitten climbed the curtains - it was this little tinker!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That brings back memories!! Ever since a bloody great bag of those blasted things split open in the back of the van, my mum's refused to sell them in her shop!! How on earth did you manage to clean them all up?? We were still finding the things when we came to sell that van years later! :lol2: I have to admit, I will sell them in my shop now, but I still won't let them anywhere near the house or the car....:whip:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

wow very pretty kitty  



sam n mushu said:


> some can be a bit weird looking, i like weird lol
> 
> ours are lovely
> 
> ...


i love your mums cornish they are stunning alway loved them ever since i was helping out at the vets and a tortie cornish had come in 'not feeling very well' omg it was stunning and so naughty and playful i loved him wished i could of taken him home lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You think that's bad.

That bag of beads was originally the size of a wheely bin bag and when I first got it it was full to the top and I was making bean bags to sell to help rescue cats. That litter of kittens great grandmother had to be into everything and as usual she was sitting on my shoulder as I was putting in a huge water ewer which I used to fill the bean bags when she just couldn't help herself and jump off my shoulder into the bag!

Well you can imagine my panic cos she totally vanished! :gasp: and I just dived into the bag after her sending up a huge spray of the blasted things. I found her almost at the bottom, pulled her out and she took off around the living room scattering all the beads that had stuck to her with the static. :roll2:

The living room looked like we'd just had a severe hailstorm and it took blinking ages to clear it all up.

Gave me a helluva fright that one!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Bo, is pretty much settled now, we had a bit of drama with a very upset stomach, but a trip to the vets for some meds, and special kitten food from them soon sorted him out  Im totally in love with the little guy, even though he claws me all over haha...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Omg hes adorable


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh he's gorgeous. I'd love a Siamese...one day.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

He is such a little character, I love him to bits. 

He thinks Izzy is his mom, he keeps trying to get milk from her, but he bats him away looking very confused lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless him! Siamese (and Orientals) really are a breed apart imao!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Love love LOVE Siamese! :flrt:
My dream kitty... or a Tonkinese!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Couple more updated pics....he is growing fast now 
having a snuggle








posing with hubby lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's so handsome.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Something about Siamese cats i love, and i'm not a cat person lol


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. He has such a sensitive stomach, he has to have food from the vets, else he gets a very bad belly. Just ordered him the food to last till he is about 1, then will see about slowing adding wet food to his diet, see how it goes.

Here is a couple of updated pics, he has grown so much, but is still a big kitten 

Bo, with Mal









And Bo giving me some snuggles


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw he's gorgeous Jen and i love his blue eyes :flrt:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks hun, he is a perminent shadow lol, follows either me or sean everywhere, he is currtently snuggled up in a ball next to me lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> Thanks hun, he is a perminent shadow lol, follows either me or sean everywhere, he is currtently snuggled up in a ball next to me lol


Aw dont love cats and would love to have a kitten but cant  I will just have to enjoy your pics instead lol.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw dont love cats and would love to have a kitten but cant  I will just have to enjoy your pics instead lol.


Awwww how come you can't have one hun?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> Awwww how come you can't have one hun?


Im the only one who likes cats lol Mind you i grew up with one so used to them and i love how loving there are to you.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Im the only one who likes cats lol Mind you i grew up with one so used to them and i love how loving there are to you.


Well some are loving, my black cat is just an arse lol. 

That's a shame,


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> Well some are loving, my black cat is just an arse lol.
> 
> That's a shame,


Aw really is it cause he/shes getting old?

I remember when me and my sister were little about 7 and 8 i think and we went with our mum to look at a kitten and aw she was so cute and me and my sis named her Cindy after the doll :rotfl: 

It is a shame but i will do my best to work on it! lol Mind you with have Iggy now so might not be a good idea


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw really is it cause he/shes getting old?
> 
> I remember when me and my sister were little about 7 and 8 i think and we went with our mum to look at a kitten and aw she was so cute and me and my sis named her Cindy after the doll :rotfl:
> 
> It is a shame but i will do my best to work on it! lol Mind you with have Iggy now so might not be a good idea


No Mal is only 2 lol, he is just a grump with other cats, or anyone who isn't strict with him. 

Awwww cindy the kitty, that's cute. 

Hmmmm yeah I can't imagine a cat and an Iguana mixing well lol.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> No Mal is only 2 lol, he is just a grump with other cats, or anyone who isn't strict with him.
> 
> Awwww cindy the kitty, that's cute.
> *
> Hmmmm yeah I can't imagine a cat and an Iguana mixing well* lol.


:rotfl:

Iggy is the name our Shih-Tzu x Maltease puppy!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Iggy is the name our Shih-Tzu x Maltease puppy!!!!! :lol2:


Oh lmao I presumed it was an Iguana hahahahahah doh! 

Awwww I bet that puppy is so beautiful!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

punky_jen said:


> Oh lmao I presumed it was an Iguana hahahahahah doh!
> 
> Awwww I bet that puppy is so beautiful!


Ha ha! Someone else thought that too when i posted pics of Iggy :lol: We have a thread somewhere i will hunt for it.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Ha ha! Someone else thought that too when i posted pics of Iggy :lol: We have a thread somewhere i will hunt for it.


oohhh cool, I wana seeeeeeeee pics


----------

